# Objektivschatten entfernen



## Marcus (12. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hatte mir ein neues Objektiv für meine DSLR gekauft. Leider habe ich nicht bedacht dass es einen Schatten auf dem Bild geben könnte wenn man den internen Blitz verwendet.

Ich habe jetzt schon verschiedene Dinge in PS / Camera Raw probiert aber leider mit keinem zufriedenstellenden Ergebnis. 

Hat jemand von euch noch einen Tipp wie man das Problem angehen könnte?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!

Grüße
Marcus


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Juni 2011)

Hi,
du könntest den Bereich manuell Nachbelichten. Das wird aber eine nervtötende Arbeit im Verlauf immer genau die Belichtung wie bei Rest des Bildes zu erreichen so das man dies am Ende nicht mehr sieht.

Viele Grüße


----------



## elPlantador (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo Marcus,



> du könntest den Bereich manuell Nachbelichten.


ich glaube mit Nachbelichten ist die Sache nicht abgetan, da das ja wirklich Tiefenschwarz ist. Eine etwas zeitaufwendigere Methode wäre meiner Meinung nach der Kopierstempel - damit habe ich schon wirklich gute Ergebnisse erzielt - ja schon ganze Menschen weggephotoshopt. Wenn du diese Methode angehst musst du sehr detailliert arbeiten (also z.b. genau der Falte nach) - auch die Härte und Größe des Stempels muss hier stimmen. Ich denke wirklich wenn man etwas Erfahrung mitbringt, ist dies möglich.

Beste Grüße.


----------

